# New German PP-R in the Market - Canada



## himoussa (Jul 19, 2010)

We will be presenting soon a new PP-R product in the Canadian market and we are looking for agents.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

how much does it pay, in American$$$$$


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

himoussa said:


> We will be presenting soon a new PP-R product in the Canadian market and we are looking for agents.


Put your money were your mouth is......send us some free samples.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

himoussa said:


> We will be presenting soon a new PP-R product in the Canadian market and we are looking for agents.



What is it, and how much money I get for doing it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess we'll just have to wait right here and find out....:whistling2:

I Googled it and according to Google we are at ground zero for this very important announcement...:thumbup:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=himoussa+pp-r&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so excited. 

Make the check out to me. 

Can't wait till the money starts rolling in.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello. 

I want to be a secret agent that is SOOO secret that I'm not actually an agent at all.
Your Truly,
Matt


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

probably a new kind of wax ring.....

big deal ......... wolfgang


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I heard it was going to be an introduction of a new type of plastic tubing to be used on the supply side... It's real name is Poly B A Suckah....:laughing:


----------



## Farmtek (Feb 8, 2010)

Is it that Aquatherm sh$t


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

With these kind of wisecracks for replies, you can see why Germany felt the need to declare war on us in 1941 and give us a beatdown.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I want to have a suitcase handcuffed to my wrist like all the other secret agents


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A briefcase filled with neatly stacked $100 bills would be sufficient to interest me in joining negotiations with you....:whistling2:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> A briefcase filled with neatly stacked $100 bills would be sufficient to interest me in joining negotiations with you....:whistling2:


I'd do it for a briefcase filled with 50 dollar bills. I love the free market.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> I'd do it for a briefcase filled with 50 dollar bills. I love the free market.:laughing:


Figures a low balling hack would come along...:laughing:


----------



## himoussa (Jul 19, 2010)

*Pp-r*

It is a electro-fusion polypropylene pipe & fitting system, its eco-friendly, lifetime approx. 50years, pressure rating is PN20. price wise is better than copper, cpvc, & pex.


----------

